# Saizen 8.8mg ?



## weeman1976 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi

i have some of the above and was wondering what you guys thought of it ?

It comes in a white box with 6 vials of 26.4iu per vial. Inside the main box are more smaller boxes with 2 vials in each box, there is no water for mixing.

It all looks very professional but was just wondering if anyone has used these before and what you thought of them ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Pics needed.


----------



## weeman1976 (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fakes Saizen do not do 8.8mg vials of GH


----------



## weeman1976 (Sep 9, 2013)

F**k me first off i get fake PRO-CHEM then this sh*t too lol :gun_bandana:


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

mrleejones84 said:


> So is this stuff a cheap knock off Paul? It isn't real saizen? Has anyone else tried it?


I've tried it myself and it's crap mate, avoid it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> fakes Saizen do not do 8.8mg vials of GH


A trusted friend of ours recently had some of this, are you still of the opinion that it is fake?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nytol said:


> A trusted friend of ours recently had some of this, are you still of the opinion that it is fake?


Fake as far as saizen does not do 8.8mg vials (didn't last time I checked) although it certainly has GH in them so IMO it is GH but not saizon


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Fake as far as saizen does not do 8.8mg vials (didn't last time I checked) although it certainly has GH in them so IMO it is GH but not saizon


I'm constantly amazed by people clearly going to great time and trouble to fake something that does not exist! What is that all about?

Cheers mate.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

weeman1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> i have some of the above and was wondering what you guys thought of it ?
> 
> ...


If you go on Serono website, follow the link for therapies then metabolic endicronology then saizen, then click download full precription, under dosage forms strength, it says comes in 5mg and 8.8mg vials.

http://www.emdserono.com/en/index.html


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

josephbloggs said:


> If you go on Serono website, follow the link for therapies then metabolic endicronology then saizen, then click download full precription, under dosage forms strength, it says comes in 5mg and 8.8mg vials.
> 
> http://www.emdserono.com/en/index.html


I see it, thanks mate.

I'd love to speak to the company and ask why such a hefty dose in one vial, any ideas?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

josephbloggs said:


> If you go on Serono website, follow the link for therapies then metabolic endicronology then saizen, then click download full precription, under dosage forms strength, it says comes in 5mg and 8.8mg vials.
> 
> http://www.emdserono.com/en/index.html


I checked the saizon website when I first had some of this and they did not have the 8.8mg vial very strange


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Nytol said:


> I see it, thanks mate.
> 
> I'd love to speak to the company and ask why such a hefty dose in one vial, any ideas?


Not sure TBH as don't know what usual medical doses are , but I think 8.8mg is supposed to work out to 26iu or so iu, and serono reckon it keeps in fridge for 14 days once constituted.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I checked the saizon website when I first had some of this and they did not have the 8.8mg vial very strange


Not really sure mate, have never had any myself, just looked on their website to see if it may assist the OP. Still no guarantee the ones in the pic are real I suppose, but at least he knows they do exist.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

josephbloggs said:


> Not really sure mate, have never had any myself, just looked on their website to see if it may assist the OP. Still no guarantee the ones in the pic are real I suppose, but at least he knows they do exist.


Just checked the images and did not see one out of the pen to compare to what I had, but like I said they where ok


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Friend of mine sent pics to Serono and the suggestion was that it wasn't a current product but looked like a discontinued US version. Obviously they wanted to know where it came from and be sent to them for checking which is where the convo stopped lol


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Old thread to resurrect but I've been using some of this I was given recently. I had concerns from the off as it's not vacuum packed. Second concern was it tasted slightly sweet. It's been squirted on a pregnancy test to check it's not HCG but I can't rule out that it's saccharin.

I'm gonna run the rest of the box (3 vials) at a higher dose to see if any side effects manifest. I had been running a trickle dose as I mainly use it to help slow down my rapidly advancing years. If I end up watery & huge knuckled then it's cool but somehow I doubt it will do anything.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just been offered these at a good price, did they turn out to be any good?


----------



## skypower (Feb 21, 2014)

Nine Pack said:


> Old thread to resurrect but I've been using some of this I was given recently. I had concerns from the off as it's not vacuum packed. Second concern was it tasted slightly sweet. It's been squirted on a pregnancy test to check it's not HCG but I can't rule out that it's saccharin.
> 
> I'm gonna run the rest of the box (3 vials) at a higher dose to see if any side effects manifest. I had been running a trickle dose as I mainly use it to help slow down my rapidly advancing years. If I end up watery & huge knuckled then it's cool but somehow I doubt it will do anything.


did you test it yet?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

right, said it before but need to say it again....Serono dont make a 8.8mg vial

page 12... serono only make 4, 5 & 6mg vials... no 8.8mg

Serostim®[somatropin (rDNA origin) Official Site

http://emdserono.com/cmg.emdserono_us/en/images/Serostim_PI_tcm115_19402.pdf?Version=

8.8mg vials = fakes.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I did use it. Honest conclusion, I really couldn't say for sure. I had the carpal tunnel & felt good on it. Wether that was psychosomatic or not I'm unsure. I'm now on Hygetropin & the carpal tunnel has gone barmy at 3iu a day, plus my lower legs have held some water. My suspicion is that the Serono was fake but who knows. Like Clubber Lang says, Serono don't make an 8.8mg vial so if someone has faked it, I can't imagine why they'd make a strange amount in one vial.

As ever with these things it's buyer beware & I always buy in good faith but occasionally there's someone further up the chain with less scruples. C'est la vie.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Says 8.8mg in there PDF from website

Metabolic Endocrinology - EMD Serono, Inc.

http://www.saizenus.com/wp-content/themes/saizen-us/pdfs/saizen.ce_.pi_tcm115_19400.pdf

I got offered some exactly the same these gtg then?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no the saizen 8.8mg vials that is being talked about in this thread are fake


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no the saizen 8.8mg vials that is being talked about in this thread are fake




these look exactly the same i guess these ones i looked at yesterday are fake to, couldnt open boxes as they were sealed


----------



## fastf7676 (Oct 3, 2021)

Pscarb said:


> fakes Saizen do not do 8.8mg vials of GH


You are wrong, there are vials, that is, the cartridge and the solvent, you should inform yourself better


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fastf7676 said:


> You are wrong, there are vials, that is, the cartridge and the solvent, you should inform yourself better


HA HA a post I made over 6yrs ago 👍 OK thanks for the advice.


----------

